# HSG problems?



## JustJude78 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi,

I'm not sure if anyone can help me.

I went to have a HSG done last week (routine due to wanting to have IUI) and the doctor could not get the catheter into my womb. They have sent me for an ultrasound and I need to have a laparoscopy, I think she said my womb was very fibrous, has anyone else had problems with their HSG?

I am worried there is a problem with my womb, my ultrasound isn't until May 10th and the laparoscopy is May 23rd, all I can think about is maybe I can't have children at all or what is going to happen to my treatment, can I still go ahead with it?

If anyone has any advice it would be great to hear from you.

xxx


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,
My 1st HSG didn't go at all, because I have a very narrow cervix. The problem was that the cannula was ''installed'' by the x-ray doctor. She tried few times for a long time and we gave up as it was all to painfull for me. 
Soon after that hospital contacted me again and I saw genealogist first and on the proper chair she used some tools to put the cannula inside my womb and HSG went OK. However it was so painful that I fainted half way to the x-ray dept, bu when I woke up I insisted to carry on with x-ray.


----------

